# Keine Zugangsberechtigung



## FrauKleber (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen. 

Es wäre wirklich nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Wenn ich mir ein Bild angucken möchte, dann bekomme ich immer die folgende Meldung:

FrauKleber, Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:

Sie versuchen, den Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu ändern oder auf administrative Funktionen zuzugreifen. Überprüfen Sie bitte in den Forenregeln, ob Sie diese Aktion ausführen dürfen.
Wenn Sie versucht haben, einen Beitrag zu schreiben, kann es sein, dass Ihr Benutzerkonto deaktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden muss.

Weiß jemand woran das liegt?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Joachim (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Keine Zugangsberechtigung*

Hallo,

soweit ich sehe wurde die Anmeldung nicht vollständig durchgeführt - es wurde der Link in der Bestätigungsmail vom Forum nicht angeklickt und der Account somit noch nicht freigeschaltet.

Ich hab Dir die Mail eben nochmals zugeschickt - bitte notfalls auch mal im Spamordner nachsehen. 

Edit: in Deinem Spamordner müssen schon 3 dieser Mails lagern:


> ...Es wird einen Tag nach der Registrierung des Benutzers eine neue E-Mail versendet und eine weitere nach fünf Tagen.



Edit2: Ich habe die Benutzergruppe mal dahingehend geändert, das dies unter dem Benutztitel auch so angezeigt wird.


----------



## FrauKleber (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Keine Zugangsberechtigung*

Herzlichen Dank Joachim. Es hat funktioniert.


----------



## Joachim (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Keine Zugangsberechtigung*

Bitte, gern geschehen.


----------

